# proper pH level?



## xx420blazexx (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a pH testing kit for my betta. The kit tests from 6-7.6 (its the API test kit.) The pH came up as atleast a 7.6, because its the darkest color on the scale. So firstly, what pH do bettas prefer? Secondly, what can I do, or what is the best way to safely lower(im assuming) the pH to a level my fish will be happy with? I think I've read that the pH buffers are not good to use.. Any info is appreciated


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I think their ideal is relatively neutral water (close to 7). But bettas are very adaptable when it comes to ph. Mine is very high (8.2) and none of my bettas have ever had a problem. I wouldn't mess with ph, usuaally ph altering solutions just lead to an unstable ph, which is much harder on the betta than a high one. You might want to get a different test kit / take your water somewhere to be be tested so you can see exactly what your ph is, if it's REALLY high, you might want to look into reverse osmosis water. The api liquid test kit has tests that go much higher than 7.2


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Between 7.6 and 8 should be fine. Messing with the ph does more harm than good.


----------

